# HOT SUMMER DEALS from BLACK MAGIC



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Generation III piston kits ,Includes tank,rods,Aluminium Pressure plate ,Piston ,o-rings ,air fill and gauge = for 200.00 or with steel block for 300.00

























Adjustable upper trailing arms = 120.00 a pr









Slip-n-stubs (except big body and linc) = 185.00

















Pressure gear clamps = 40.00

















Drop mounts for g-body/linc and cadi/caprice = 100.00


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Slip-n-stubs - Hmm, looks easy enough, but just in case, you supply an instruction sheet on what not to do? Are these easy to balance?

BTW who thinks up all these good products and ideas these days? One person or?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Apr 18 2008, 10:09 PM~10450956
> *Slip-n-stubs - Hmm, looks easy enough, but just in case, you supply an instruction sheet  on what not to do?  Are these easy to balance?
> 
> BTW who thinks up all these good products and ideas these days? One person or?
> *


Comon Tony,,, you know it's me :0


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

4 pump super street kit, 1/2 port blocks,marz gears,8-12's,all 3/8 large checks and and flo-thru fittings,blow-proof dumps,Parker H/P hoses,deep cups.coil-over/magic balls complete black for 1500.00 and chrome 1580.00

We are also stocking Kandy Kolour kits
Red,Blue,Purple,Green, and of course Black :biggrin: 

2 pump Kandy street kits start @ 1080.00 

I'll post pics later


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 18 2008, 09:45 PM~10451189
> *4 pump super street kit, 1/2 port blocks,marz gears,8-12's,all 3/8 large checks and and flo-thru fittings,blow-proof dumps,Parker H/P hoses,deep cups.coil-over/magic balls complete black for 1500.00 and chrome 1580.00
> 
> We are also stocking Kandy Kolour kits
> ...


WTF NO ORANGE?


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 19 2008, 12:45 AM~10451189
> *4 pump super street kit, 1/2 port blocks,marz gears,8-12's,all 3/8 large checks and and flo-thru fittings,blow-proof dumps,Parker H/P hoses,deep cups.coil-over/magic balls complete black for 1500.00 and chrome 1580.00
> 
> We are also stocking Kandy Kolour kits
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 18 2008, 10:49 PM~10451218
> *WTF NO ORANGE?
> *


Who Da fuck would want Orange????? :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 18 2008, 09:50 PM~10451226
> *Who Da fuck would want Orange????? :0
> *


can i get mine in clear


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 18 2008, 09:50 PM~10451226
> *Who Da fuck would want Orange????? :0
> *


ITS LIKE WHITE INTERIOR. JUST CAUSE YOU DONT LIKE IT DONT MEAN YOU CAN BURN IT


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

looking goog holmes


----------



## paulani143 (Mar 25, 2008)

any hot summer deals on your competiton BMH piston pumps?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 18 2008, 09:50 PM~10451226
> *Who Da fuck would want Orange????? :0
> *


 ME ME ME ME ME ME DATS WHO..... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 18 2008, 09:17 PM~10451024
> *Comon Tony,,, you know it's me :0
> *


Don't really know why but... :roflmao: 



Damn, wish I could help out, all I get to do this days is work on buildings and out smarting plumbers. But really I love these new products you have. Looks like I'll be making a order, how long is the sale?

So... any more info on those Slip-n-stubs?


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

big up's 2 black magic!!!! much love FROM THE NORTHWEST!!!


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: I jus don't know what to say! Some of the best deals I've SEEN!!


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 18 2008, 11:45 PM~10451189
> *4 pump super street kit, 1/2 port blocks,marz gears,8-12's,all 3/8 large checks and and flo-thru fittings,blow-proof dumps,Parker H/P hoses,deep cups.coil-over/magic balls complete black for 1500.00 and chrome 1580.00
> 
> We are also stocking Kandy Kolour kits
> ...


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

hey ron ; thanks for tha slip n stud for tha Lincoln, jess said it went monday. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

hey ron, tha udju. uppers $120.00 that price for tha Lincoln too ?


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 18 2008, 09:45 PM~10451189
> *4 pump super street kit, 1/2 port blocks,marz gears,8-12's,all 3/8 large checks and and flo-thru fittings,blow-proof dumps,Parker H/P hoses,deep cups.coil-over/magic balls complete black for 1500.00 and chrome 1580.00
> 
> We are also stocking Kandy Kolour kits
> ...



*Hey Ron, any news on the new Accumulators?*


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 18 2008, 10:50 PM~10451226
> *Who Da fuck would want Orange????? :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: LOL


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im not to sure about this black magic stuff every time we hit the switch the back bumper hits the ground :biggrin: is this normal????


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 20 2008, 02:15 PM~10459453
> *im not to sure about this black magic stuff every time we hit the switch the back bumper hits the ground  :biggrin: is this normal????
> *




:0 















:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: big ups too BLACK MAGIC.
nice deals Ron, i will be hitting you up on s slip here soon for the cadi  


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Apr 19 2008, 07:23 AM~10452485
> *hey ron, tha udju. uppers $120.00 that price for tha Lincoln too ?
> *


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 20 2008, 02:36 PM~10460184
> *
> *


A DONT FOR GET RON ILL BE THERE 2MORRO MORNING :0


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 18 2008, 10:49 PM~10451218
> *WTF NO ORANGE?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 64sure (Nov 2, 2005)

received my piston pumps thanx ron they were easy to assemble with the dump cant wait for the rear end :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

Black Magic's got some good ass parts!!!! What a smokin' summer deal... better get your shit now for summer!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

YO RON THANX FOR THE SLIP-YOKE HOMIE AND THE DROPMOUNT KIT.QUICK DELIVERY AND GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE.


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Apr 19 2008, 09:36 AM~10453121
> *Hey Ron, any news on the new Accumulators?
> *



*X3* :dunno:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

good deals!!!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Apr 19 2008, 07:23 AM~10452485
> *hey ron, tha udju. uppers $120.00 that price for tha Lincoln too ?
> *


Licoln ,g-body , cady and caprace are all the same , just bolt sizes change


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 21 2008, 11:07 PM~10472097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Apr 20 2008, 11:44 PM~10464287
> *X3 :dunno:
> *


No, note yet, Waiting for some anodized stuff to come back


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 21 2008, 11:07 PM~10472097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck u Poperazzi


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

I remember when popeye took this picture last Sunday!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Apr 21 2008, 10:17 PM~10472217
> *I remember when popeye took this picture on Sunday!
> *


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

THIS ONE IS CLASSIC


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Ive fallen and i cant get up! LOL I can almost guess what George is thinking while pulling the Jack. Fuck another one i have to fix!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

man im pisssed i didnt come now looks like yall had fun :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

We were all out there Stevie. You missed out a good one.


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 21 2008, 10:11 PM~10472143
> *No, note yet, Waiting for some anodized stuff to come back
> *


Thanks..


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT for some hot summer deals! uffin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 21 2008, 10:32 PM~10472341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Apr 21 2008, 11:21 PM~10472710
> *We were all out there Stevie. You missed out a good one.
> *


fo reals i knew i shoulda come it was rons fault :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

here yall go


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 24 2008, 12:15 PM~10493485
> *here yall go
> 
> 
> ...


Nice how much for these ?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

il let ron quote ya but i think they are $325 a pump plus shipping how many you want :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 18 2008, 10:55 PM~10450822
> *Drop mounts for g-body/linc and cadi/caprice = 100.00
> 
> 
> ...


sorry for being a dumbass :twak: :twak: :twak: but what are these for??? my car is just for lay and play no hoppin but just wonderin what this is for.


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

I need 2 ! But i will call this week cuz i have another order to do . Lately i have been ordering once a week !!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

RON anything new on the Lincoln ball joint extensions?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## how_high? (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Apr 19 2008, 06:23 AM~10452485
> *hey ron, tha udju. uppers $120.00 that price for tha Lincoln too ?
> *


How much to add for chrome ones for a g-body


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 14#monte (Feb 15, 2008)

RON HOW MUCH 4 THE BACK PLATES


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Happy Birthday fool :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 14#monte_@Apr 30 2008, 07:41 PM~10545726
> *RON HOW MUCH 4 THE BACK PLATES
> *


25 each with rods. But I will do 4 for a total of 85.00


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Apr 30 2008, 11:41 PM~10548509
> *Happy Birthday fool :biggrin:
> *


Thanks fool....It was col, we went to a fondue place :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Apr 25 2008, 02:19 PM~10502695
> *RON  anything new on the Lincoln ball joint extensions?
> *


They are finished and will be back from black oxide tomorrow


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RON.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 18 2008, 11:45 PM~10451189
> *4 pump super street kit, 1/2 port blocks,marz gears,8-12's,all 3/8 large checks and and flo-thru fittings,blow-proof dumps,Parker H/P hoses,deep cups.coil-over/magic balls complete black for 1500.00 and chrome 1580.00
> 
> We are also stocking Kandy Kolour kits
> ...


 :0


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

Happy Birthday man....... :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 20 2008, 01:15 PM~10459453
> *im not to sure about this black magic stuff every time we hit the switch the back bumper hits the ground  :biggrin: is this normal????
> *


Im sorry its true :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 14#monte (Feb 15, 2008)

RON THE PISTON PUMP U HAD ON SELL N DECEMBER.....ADEL..HARD LINE COMPLET WAS $875 HOW MUCH NOW :wave: :wave:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 2 2008, 05:15 AM~10558569
> *Im sorry its true :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


FOR REALZ :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 LOL BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAH 








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

looks like the truck was workin vic what did it hitt ................................................................................................black magic babby :biggrin:


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

Slip-n-stubs (except big body and linc) = 185.00 Black Magic this might sound stupid but do I need to send mine in first???? You guys are amazing.... :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

the slip and stubs are sent to you complete you just need to have your drive line cut and the stub welded in


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 4 2008, 09:25 PM~10575677
> *the slip and stubs are sent to you complete you just need to have your drive line cut and the stub welded in
> *


Hey so If I take it to a drivelins shop they should know exactly were to cut and how mucH? just wondering Because around here these guys are STUPID. Just makeing sure I gots all the info before I buy one. :biggrin:


----------



## how_high? (Feb 27, 2006)

How much for the adj uppers that are $120 but upgraded to chrome.


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 4 2008, 08:21 PM~10573810
> *FOR REALZ :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 LOL BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> ...


Damn dont ya hate it when that happens, tends to happen a lot though with this Black Magic Stuff you speak of........ :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DavyFromSC_@May 5 2008, 09:11 PM~10583904
> *Damn dont ya hate it when that happens, tends to happen a lot though with this Black Magic Stuff you speak of........ :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I KNO ITS FUCKIN UP MY 1 DAY PAINT JOB WAY TO GO BLACK MAGIC :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Sup....Foolios///// :cheesy:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 6 2008, 09:31 PM~10594551
> *Sup....Foolios///// :cheesy:
> *


A HOW WAS THE MONTERY LOL LOL GOOOOD NACHOSSSS


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 6 2008, 09:38 PM~10595227
> *A HOW WAS THE MONTERY LOL LOL GOOOOD NACHOSSSS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

THATS WHAT U GUYS CALL A RESTAURANT??????????????..WE'D HATE TO SEE THE TACO STANDS............. :0 :0


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 6 2008, 10:45 PM~10595283
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> THATS WHAT U GUYS CALL A RESTAURANT??????????????..WE'D HATE TO SEE THE TACO STANDS............. :0  :0
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 6 2008, 11:04 PM~10595965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i figured as much...............








NOW PLEASE.........DONT POST THE "ROACH COACH"......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@May 5 2008, 01:42 PM~10580444
> *Hey so If I take it to a drivelins shop they should know exactly were to cut and how mucH? just wondering Because around here these guys are STUPID. Just makeing sure I gots all the info before I buy one.  :biggrin:
> *


 Any one??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 64sure (Nov 2, 2005)

KICK ASS EQUIPMENT RON THANX


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@May 8 2008, 03:42 PM~10610208
> *Any one??? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


if you are worried about it measure it yourself and mark it that way they cant get it wrong lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 8 2008, 10:18 PM~10612872
> *if you are worried about it measure it yourself and mark it that way they cant get it wrong lol
> *


Naw Stevie you know how simply it is... I explain it..... Useing a stock drivelinewith stock lowers trailing arms. Just line the ends up where the u-jionts go , mark the end of the slip, cut , get welded in.... If your lowers are extended, add that amount behind the line and go from there.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Stevie wad uop


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 8 2008, 09:22 PM~10612902
> *Naw Stevie you know how simply it is... I explain it..... Useing a stock drivelinewith. stock lowers trailing arms. Just line the ends up where the u-jionts go , mark the end of the slip, cut , get welded in.... If your lowers are extended, add that amount behind the line and go from there.
> *


[/COLOR]


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 8 2008, 09:30 PM~10612993
> *[/COLOR]
> *


length :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 8 2008, 10:31 PM~10613004
> *length :biggrin:
> *


I was keepin it simple... Some times they are hacked up, and I suggust to start fresh


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 8 2008, 09:24 PM~10612925
> *Stevie wad uop
> *


nuttin bro still workin you know how it is gettin ready to take some money home on sunday :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 8 2008, 11:35 PM~10613038


Sup fellas....PM sent


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

what makes yur bmaggic pump differ frum the compition?


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@May 12 2008, 05:05 PM~10638149
> *what makes yur bmaggic pump differ frum the compition?
> *


THEY PUT CARS ON THE BUMPER!!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

how much for two chrome pumps


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 12 2008, 10:05 PM~10641310
> *how much for two chrome pumps
> *


need more info than that homie just 2 pumps or kit ,what size ports etc what pumpheads ,comp or street motors let us know that and we can sort you a price


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 12 2008, 11:38 PM~10641586
> *need more info than that homie just 2 pumps or kit ,what size ports etc what pumpheads ,comp or street motors let us know that and we can sort you a price
> *


Yea what he said :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d+May 13 2008, 12:38 AM~10641586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Yeah that does make sense....to me too  :twak: :ugh: 

I from the Mickey Mouse era....I would need to see pics of the pump and then i can say yeah that one :cheesy: Even better the pic of the pump and the car on back bumper  two please ROFL....keep doing the damn thing fellas!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

RON CAN YOU PM A PRICE ON 12'S CYLINDERS ,,THANKS


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 13 2008, 09:07 AM~10642511
> *RON CAN YOU PM A PRICE ON 12'S CYLINDERS ,,THANKS
> *



all you have to do is go to the website or call :uh: 


12" street cylinders $100.00
12" competition cylinders (1/2") $120.00
12" FAT STICKS $160.00


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 13 2008, 07:11 AM~10642526
> *all you have to do is go to the website or call :uh:
> 12" street cylinders  $100.00
> 12" competition cylinders  (1/2") $120.00
> ...


12 FAT STICKS :wow: 

THANKS SKEETER


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 13 2008, 09:16 AM~10642537
> *12 FAT STICKS :wow:
> 
> THANKS SKEETER
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 13 2008, 07:07 AM~10642511
> *RON CAN YOU PM A PRICE ON 12'S CYLINDERS ,,THANKS
> *


P.M'd you fat cylinder and if you are looking for the 2.0 O.D cylinders let me know, they are a bit more


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 17 2008, 02:56 AM~10675694
> *P.M'd you fat cylinder and if you are looking for the 2.0 O.D cylinders let me know, they are a bit more
> *



wheres my gas tank straps at main?! give me a call


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

answer your fones ***** ahaha


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@May 17 2008, 05:39 PM~10677951
> *answer your fones ***** ahaha
> *


M-F holmes.... :biggrin: Been doing 3 days of video shoots with "Living the Low Life" Our shop spent almost 2 days chillin with them fools, and having a blast  

Got some great ho action and street shit talkin, see what the edit????


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah ive called friday a couple time nuttin and today cause i thought u were open 2day need a 3pump kit my ***** haaha cause i want that double to the front


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

The shop is open on Saturdays but not the B.M hotline it's only Monday -Friday


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:0 Im very happy with all my suspension parts i have bought big ups to Unlimited Hustle :0


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 18 2008, 12:12 PM~10678217
> *M-F holmes....  :biggrin: Been doing 3 days of video shoots with "Living the Low Life" Our shop spent almost 2 days chillin with them fools, and having a blast
> 
> Got some great ho action and street shit talkin, see what the edit????
> *


fuck i'm missing out on all the action :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 17 2008, 08:12 PM~10678217
> *M-F holmes....  :biggrin: Been doing 3 days of video shoots with "Living the Low Life" Our shop spent almost 2 days chillin with them fools, and having a blast
> 
> Got some great ho action and street shit talkin, see what the edit????
> *


Damn, I shoulda stuck around a few days longer i suppose! :cheesy:  

I'll be calling ya'll Monday and buggin as usual.


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 18 2008, 11:55 PM~10450822
> *Generation III piston kits ,Includes tank,rods,Aluminium Pressure plate ,Piston ,o-rings ,air fill and gauge = for 200.00 or with steel block for 300.00
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 17 2008, 06:12 PM~10678217
> *M-F holmes....  :biggrin: Been doing 3 days of video shoots with "Living the Low Life" Our shop spent almost 2 days chillin with them fools, and having a blast
> 
> Got some great ho action and street shit talkin, see what the edit????
> *


whens that supposed to air??? :biggrin:


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 17 2008, 08:12 PM~10678217
> *M-F holmes....  :biggrin: Been doing 3 days of video shoots with "Living the Low Life" Our shop spent almost 2 days chillin with them fools, and having a blast
> 
> Got some great ho action and street shit talkin, see what the edit????
> *


Shipped?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sicksided_@May 18 2008, 09:13 AM~10680086
> *whens that supposed to air??? :biggrin:
> *


Shut up Ray.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 17 2008, 02:56 AM~10675694
> *P.M'd you fat cylinder and if you are looking for the 2.0 O.D cylinders let me know, they are a bit more
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 17 2008, 02:56 AM~10675694
> *P.M'd you fat cylinder and if you are looking for the 2.0 O.D cylinders let me know, they are a bit more
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Does anyone know if these prices are still good?


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 1 2008, 11:10 AM~10989641
> *Does anyone know if these prices are still good?
> *


Come on festor..... You know you one of the boys and these prices don't count for you


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jul 1 2008, 01:15 PM~10989683
> *Come on festor..... You know you one of the boys and these prices don't count for you
> *


Ahh... come on!!! I need a couple of things!!!


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

can you make me some adjustable trailing arms (uppers) for a 66 impala and can you shoot me a price :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

what does a two street pump set up run with 3.5 ton coils and magic balls and the reg and rev deep cups?


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jul 1 2008, 01:15 PM~10989683
> *Come on festor..... You know you one of the boys and these prices don't count for you
> *


DID RON AND ALL THE GUYZ GET HOME OK FROM DENVER! HOPE THEY ALL PLACED
DO U KNO BY ANYCHANCE WHAT EVERYONE HIT OVER THERE! IN RADICALS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@Jul 1 2008, 01:55 PM~10990980
> *can you make me some adjustable trailing arms (uppers) for a 66 impala and can you shoot me a price :thumbsup:
> *


160 a set, I need to know the center to center length so Ron could them


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jul 2 2008, 11:43 AM~10998146
> *DID RON AND ALL THE GUYZ GET HOME OK FROM DENVER! HOPE THEY ALL PLACED
> DO U KNO BY ANYCHANCE WHAT EVERYONE HIT OVER THERE! IN RADICALS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thet gave shorty 104, But Ron said he only saw 99 or 100....... Who know that high up ,it's hard to read


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jul 2 2008, 11:55 PM~11002825
> *Thet gave shorty 104, But Ron said he only saw 99 or 100....... Who know that high up ,it's hard to read
> *


X2.. I was in the stands before i went down to the pit and the readings didnt seam that accurate. they need a fifth person to be on a latter a little further back with some damn binoculars to get readings that high.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jul 3 2008, 04:52 AM~11002799
> *160 a set, I need to know the center to center length so Ron could them
> *


did you get the second pm i sent about those ball joint extenstions and pump head? just need to know the total price shipped and if you got paypal? :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i need 2 of tho's new titanium #12 gears the ones with the stainless steal gear's shit i gained 14'' JUST FROM CHANGING TO THAT GEAR :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 4 2008, 02:36 PM~11013544
> *i need 2 of tho's new titanium #12 gears the ones with the stainless steal gear's shit i gained 14'' JUST FROM CHANGING TO THAT GEAR  :biggrin:
> *


SSShhhhhh!!!!!!! thats total top secret shit ,and you go and put me on blast.... I never gave up your top secret leaded up rear doors and 4 to the nose???? :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 4 2008, 01:47 PM~11013591
> *SSShhhhhh!!!!!!! thats total top secret shit ,and you go and put me on blast.... I never gave up your top secret leaded up rear doors and 4 to the nose???? :biggrin:
> *


shit that was sapossed to be a pm :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

BMH :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

what who where :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

now every one know's i run titanium stuff thats ok tho cause they cant buy them yet :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

how much for a 2 pump chrome competition setup with #9 gears and 8's & 12's for the cylinders???


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

i cant wait till i get the cash together and can order my kit...


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 5 2008, 02:21 AM~10573810
> *FOR REALZ :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 LOL BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

WHATS THE BEST OIL TO USE WITH YOUR PUMPS


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@Jul 7 2008, 01:10 PM~11028043
> *WHATS THE BEST OIL TO USE WITH YOUR PUMPS
> *





ND30.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Jul 7 2008, 03:44 AM~11026751
> *nice
> *


whats good brother hows everything in sweden u ready for yourz lol


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

hey ron u still got them slip and stubbs ? do they come balanced ?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Jul 7 2008, 12:26 PM~11028662
> *hey ron u still got them slip and stubbs ? do they come balanced ?
> *


Only if we install it....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 7 2008, 10:40 AM~11028245
> *ND30.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin: how much 4 12" street cyls?


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

ttt for titanium part's


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Jul 9 2008, 12:57 AM~11044354
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



Whats up Paulie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

did my springs and lowers ship? haven't heard from you guys, tried pming, even phoned? let me know


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jul 10 2008, 02:38 AM~11045277
> *Whats up Paulie    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


all good mane :biggrin: i'll give you a call soon :cheesy:


----------



## paulani143 (Mar 25, 2008)

Ron
Love those piston pumps. Im gonna order 2 more up for my kids Cutty


----------



## 1970LOWRIDER (Nov 7, 2003)

Black Macgic double piston with no nitrogen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXCDoWEDUZw


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1970LOWRIDER_@Jul 13 2008, 11:33 PM~11081399
> *Black Macgic double piston with no nitrogen
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXCDoWEDUZw
> *



looks good Mario :cheesy:


----------



## 1970LOWRIDER (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Jul 14 2008, 04:31 PM~11086341
> *looks good Mario  :cheesy:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1970LOWRIDER_@Jul 13 2008, 10:33 PM~11081399
> *Black Macgic double piston with no nitrogen
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXCDoWEDUZw
> *


----------



## raiders66 (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 18 2008, 11:45 PM~10451189
> *4 pump super street kit, 1/2 port blocks,marz gears,8-12's,all 3/8 large checks and and flo-thru fittings,blow-proof dumps,Parker H/P hoses,deep cups.coil-over/magic balls complete black for 1500.00 and chrome 1580.00
> 
> We are also stocking Kandy Kolour kits
> ...


how much for a pump kandy super street kit black


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 17 2008, 06:12 PM~10678217
> *M-F holmes....  :biggrin: Been doing 3 days of video shoots with "Living the Low Life" Our shop spent almost 2 days chillin with them fools, and having a blast
> 
> Got some great ho action and street shit talkin, see what the edit????
> *


I jus saw this episode las night. I wish I could have been sharin the Switch with Vida :biggrin:


----------

